# 1997 HB Texas emissions test fail



## wannabemtnbiker (Aug 19, 2015)

Newbie here.
I was a good old fart and used the search thingy. 
But the older thread I was going to reply too, no longer accepts new post.

I have a 1997 HB that I bought brand new in 97. It now has 213000 miles on it. The check engine light has been on for years.
I now live in a county in central Texas that requires my truck to pass the emissions test. 
The repair shop says the code reads the EGR valve, but after spending over $500 and 2 EGR valves the light stays on even after resetting the computer
Is it possible they could be mistaking it for the PCV valve? I have one month left before I have to decide to keep it or sell it.
I has been an awesome truck.
In just the last year I have put over $3000.00 dollars into it. A new water pump, belts and hoses, cooling fan and clutch, valve cover gasket, alternator, replaced a leaking fuel tank which cost $1000.00 and then $500 on the emissions.
The truck looks like crap, but runs like a champ. I do 75-80 MPH on the toll roads and it uses zero oil. It still has the original windshield.

This was the post I was reading up on. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/truck-suv/65388-where-pcv-valve-my-1997-nissan.html


----------



## wannabemtnbiker (Aug 19, 2015)

Ive also have had many arguments with quick lube places that insist on putting 4.1 qts of oil when the manual stats 3.4 qts


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Man people were hard on new members 10 years ago, that is a funny thread. I think you have invested too much this year to get rid of it. Maybe you should seek out another mechanic. 
Re quick lube, is the 3.4 qts when not replacing filter? But I know what you mean. Happened 3 times at a dealer with a really stupid service advisor who tried to insist there are no problems with overfilling. Sometimes I think their real job is to ensure you have to replace your car sooner than you would otherwise. I always check myself now, and if its overfilled I make them take it back and drain the excess.
Hope you can get it sorted for minimal expense. Good luck.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You might want to replace hoses on the EGR valve and spray all the connected parts with carb cleaner.

If the code is reading an EGR problem, that doesn't have to mean the EGR valve itself is bad. It just means the EGR is not functioning the way the computer expects it to function. So check all of the components that go to and away from the EGR valve.


----------



## wannabemtnbiker (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've sprayed carb clear down the throat of the intake and checked the hoses. I've been running premium gas in it and been running the piss out of it. Legal speed on Texas toll rds is 80/85 mph.
The ol' 97 is just my run around/beat up truck. It might not be worth much now, but it never cost me anything till trying to get it highway/city traffic worthy.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

The shop needs to run the test procedure associated with the code to find the real problem. Throwing parts at a problem can be a money pit. Good luck.

Tom


----------



## wannabemtnbiker (Aug 19, 2015)

well, with the truck in the shop for over a week now. They think they have finally located the problem. There is a crack in the exhaust manifold that has been throwing off the vacuum through the EGR exhaust pipe.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That's the kind of thing that only happens with a 20 year old truck.

The shop that has it: Is it your local Nissan dealership?


----------

